# Coelogyne Linda Buckley



## Jorch (Aug 28, 2010)

I think our cool summer fooled it to bloom  It was in bloom in May, and now it's blooming again. I call it "cristata on steroids". Each flower measures almost 4 inches across!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 28, 2010)

:clap: this deserves an OH WOW! :clap: :drool::drool: There's actually somewhere that's experiencing a cool summer? wish I were there!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice. Is it fragrant?


----------



## John M (Aug 28, 2010)

Wonderful!!!:clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 28, 2010)

cool is right


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 29, 2010)

Superb bloom!


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 29, 2010)

beautiful, and the photo is nice too!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 29, 2010)

Beauties, those mooreana × cristata blooms !!!!

(my mooreana is coming up with 4 spikes !)


----------



## Bolero (Aug 29, 2010)

I wish my coelogyne would bloom......just once would be nice. Thanks for sharing your beauty.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 29, 2010)

Wonderful!!! Wish my cristata lived...!


----------



## Jorch (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments! Unfortunate the flowers are not fragrant.


----------



## Orchidzrule (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm surprised to learn there are non-fragrant Coelogynes. Beautiful, though, even without it! Nice growing, Jorch.


----------



## etex (Aug 29, 2010)

Gorgeous blooms! Glad it's cool somewhere,because it isn't here in Texas!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2010)

Not fragrant so sad. 
I was supposed to get a bunch of coelogynes but someone skipped out on the deal, with my money.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2010)

Lovely -- and huge!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 30, 2010)

Four inch flowers does sound very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2010)

Orange and white -- yummy colors together.


----------

